# Looking for work in Woodridge area Illinois 8 yrs.exp.



## thorradek (Jan 6, 2010)

Bought another newer 1500 Dodge RAM/2003 7,6 western snow plow,Plowing since 2001.Ground workers availabile with salt spreaders and snowblovers.Have General Liability and Wokers comp.Call Rick 6303036737


----------

